# Modifiers TC and 26



## dballard2004 (Jun 21, 2010)

I understand the difference between these modifiers, but I have a question regarding the correct use.

We only perform the x-ray at my clinics.  We send the x-rays out to be read by an outside radiologist.  We have a contract with the radiologist for the reading of the films and we pay him/her for this service.  My question is do we still appended modifier TC to our x-rays since we pay the radiologist for the read?  I don't know if the radiologist bills or not.  Thanks.


----------



## cheermom68 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Modifier TC and 26*

If you have a contract and are paying the radiologist to read the x-rays, then you should be billing globally and they should not be billing.  If he is billing then you shouldn't be paying him for a service that he is already being paid for by the insurer.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 22, 2010)

Dawson,

I completely agree with Cheermom.  I've experienced similar arrangements and this is exactly how we handled the billing.


----------

